# Today's walk... Hayling Island..



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

"Its a bit chilly after that trim!!"









"Collie butt... nice !"









"Now... I need a place to test out my new "Bearcellerator" device"









"This looks like a good spot... so turn it on... and press the red button... and......."









"Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee............"









".... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttt!!"









"Odd... what's that rumbling noise?"









"Oh my f..........."









"That was close... battery went flat just before collision... but I can still smell the afterburners"









"Time to leave before they recharge"









Tropical.... if you like it cold









The girls enjoy the water...









Elmo tries to absorb the whole beach...









... or snort it!









Enzo's lost his ball..









The gang will help...









Who soon get bored....









...... "Pub?"....... "pub"


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! You have some lovely, lovely dogs 
They look like they had a blast.


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

great pics, that place looks stunning.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Good to see everyone having a great time - great pics too! :thumbup:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

The Beagle's not ours but he wanted to join in bless.. gorgeous dog.. must add Beagle to the list


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:and fantastic pictures.:thumbsup: My sister met her husband at Hayling Island at an holiday camp there about 40 years ago.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

another one or two (or ten)... sorry!


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Your camera is fantastic in capturing the detail of the water....great stuff! Makes mine look positively pants besides these photos


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Your dogs are gorgeous  great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Stunning pictures,and i just love your dogs. I gotta ask,what camera do you have?*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics. Nikon D5000?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Great pics. Nikon D5000?


Yep - so not too expensive but the "fast glass" helps. 70-300m at 2.8... means I don't have to run after them


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a great outing! I really like the in water pictures!


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

your dogs are beautiful...their coats look so healthy...brilliant pictures too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures they're gorgeous dogs


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant pics


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like a great walk! That's the life!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

wow....what gorgeous dogs and your photos are amazing. :thumbup: I love the thought comments as well..excellent made me chuckle


----------

